# "Trigger" para batería con control de "LEDs"



## arknee (Sep 24, 2013)

Buenas noches, 

Llevo una semana intentando hacerme un circuito para el baterista de mi grupo y me gustaría saber si alguien pudiera ayudarme. 
He mirado el buscador y no he encontrado nada que me sirva, muchas cosas parecidas, pero nada que haya sabido adaptar.

El circuito sería lo siguiente:

El baterista golpea la caja, por ejemplo, de la batería; un zumbador recoge la vibración, y mediante un circuito amplificador, se activa un led que tarda dos segundos en apagarse.

La dificultad radica en que por un lado, quiero usar tres leds de montaje en superficie que se alimentan con 4 voltios aproximadamente, de 3 watios, conectados es paralelo, y el circuito amplificador que tengo no consigue alimentarlos, y no tengo ni idea de como usar un transistor (se agradecen fórmulas y algún modelo de orientación para que pueda calcularlo  )

Y por otro lado, no se si importa mucho que piezoeléctrico utilice, no se si deberia ser mas grande o mas pequeño. 

Y no tengo ni idea de como hacer que el led se encienda al recibir la batería el golpe, y se vaya apagando lentamente durante dos segundos 

De momento los problemas que he tenido son que no he conseguido que el led esté el suficiente tiempo encendido como para que se apage lentamente durante dos segundos.
Y que la sensibilidad del zumbador es prácticamente nula, tengo que darle muy fuerte y ya he roto cuatro 

¿Alguien se anima a echarme un cable? 

Saludos y gracias por adelantado, aunque sea por leerme 

PD.: adjunto el circuito amplificador que he utilizado, la única diferencia es que no he puesto el potenciómetro que tiene, ya que disminuía la sensibilidad todavía más, y he utilizado un panel de leds que funciona a 12v, quitando las resistencias limitadoras, ya que el circuito funciona a 12v.


----------



## crimson (Sep 24, 2013)

Hola arknee, si ponés los LEDs en el emisor del transistor hacés el sistema más "duro", porque tenés que superar la tensión de los LEDs + la tensión BE para que el transistor sature. El circuito lógico es éste:





Lo tenés que alimentar con un preamplificador, tipo:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/preamplificador-muuuy-sencillo-96440/#post790797
el tema de que se quede encendido dos segundos se puede solucionar con un electrolítico en la base, o entre C y E, habría que experimentarlo, pero por lo menos así te va a funcionar.
Saludos C


----------



## arknee (Sep 24, 2013)

Muchas gracias por tu rápida respuesta, lo probaré mañana mismo.

Tengo una duda... ¿dónde conecto el zumbador? ¿dónde pone "salida"?

No entiendo tampoco por que dices que tengo que alimentarlo con un preamplificador.
¿Supongo que quizás es por que necesita el zumbador mas salida? De ser asi el zumbador iría en la entrada del previo y el previo iria a donde pone "salida", ¿no?

Muchas gracias por tu tiempo, saludos!


----------



## crimson (Sep 24, 2013)

Sería algo así:

Habría que experimentar con el capacitor electrolítico, para buscar un valor que mantenga los LEDs encendidos el tiempo que deseas.
Saludos C


----------



## arknee (Sep 25, 2013)

Buenos días,
¡Muchas gracias! Me voy a poner esta tarde con ello, está perfectamente claro.


Ya os contaré como me va


----------



## arknee (Sep 25, 2013)

Saludos,

Adjunto una foto del circuito tal cual lo he hecho.

No funciona jajaja, ¿puede ser por que estoy alimentando ambos circuitos con la misma fuente?
Es una fuente de 12V de 1,5 A

El borne de la derecha es para el zumbador y el de la izquierda es para probar distintos condensadores para el retardo, pero no he conseguido que funcione probando dos zumbadores distintos. No he llegado a poner ningún condensador.

El condensador variable lo he puesto de 100k, y he probado poniéndolo al máximo y al mínimo, y nada.

He comprobado varias veces que todo estuviese bien soldado, incluso he probado en una protoboard y nada.

Si alguien me ayuda ¡que dios se lo pague con un buen polvo!


----------



## crimson (Sep 25, 2013)

Hay que ir por partes, para descartar lo que no funciona. Lo primero es comprobar que el transistor que alimenta los LEDs funcione. 




para esto hay que colocar el diodo 1N4148 (el extremo libre que se ve en la figura) a positivo. Al conectar a positivo deberán encenderse los LEDs, el tema que se apaguen después de 2 segundos lo podés probar en ese momento. Si hasta ahí anda bien vamos a la segunda parte: el preamplificador.

por las dudas agregale una resistencia entra la salida y masa para que "descargue". ¿tenés algún amplificadorcito para probar si amplifica el pre? Sino comentame y te digo cómo hacer una sonda.
Saludos C


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 25, 2013)

Hola.

Reemplaza R7 por una resistencia variable de 10k, para obtener el tiempo que los LED quedarán encendidos.



Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## arknee (Sep 26, 2013)

Muchas gracias, sois unos maquinas. 

Esta misma tarde pruebo las dos opciones.

Elaficionado, ¿Q1, Q2 y D3 son BC548, BC547 y 1N4148 respectivamente?

Saludos y mil gracias!


----------



## arknee (Sep 26, 2013)

Por cierto... no te había contestado Crimson, no tengo un ampli para probarlo, pero intentaré buscarme la vida, si no lo consigo ya te suplicaré ayuda jajaja


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 26, 2013)

Hola.

Los transistores pueden ser BC54X, (X=7,8,9) o equivalente.
El diodo 1N4148 esta bien.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## arknee (Sep 27, 2013)

Buenos días,
Al final he montado el que me paso elaficionado.
Me funciona perfectamente con algunos matices:
Si pulso continuamente el piezo la luz se enciende y llega un momento que hace una pausa antes de volver a encenderse, supongo que es debido a la frecuencia de salida.
¿Si reajusto los valores de los componentes del 555, y le hago que tenga una frecuencia altisima esto dejaría de pasar? He utilizado un 555 CMOS, Asi que en teoria puedo darle una frecuencia muy alta o hacer que este un tiempo inapreciable en valor 0.
Y por otro lado el led tiene un retardo, pero se apaga de golpe.
¿Hay alguna forma sencilla de que cuando pasan los dos segundos se vaya apagando poco a poco?


----------



## arknee (Sep 27, 2013)

Os reitero mi agradecimiento por ayudarme, es que estaba en el trabajo y no tenía mucho tiempo para escribir.

Saludos!


----------



## arknee (Sep 27, 2013)

Siento ser pesao, pero probando cosas no se que he hecho que ahora en vez de estar apagada y encenderse, esta encendida y se apaga, y he repasado el circuito cincuenta veces  jajajajajaja



Creo que es por que he quemado una resistencia variable y al poner una normal no va a masa jaja.

He puesto un condensador de 1000uF en paralelo con el diodo y ya se apaga poco a poco, solo me falta solucionar lo de las pausas.


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 27, 2013)

Hola.

La resistencia de 10K. divídela entre dos valores muy parecidos y el capacitor tienes que 
probar varios valores.



Chao.
elaficinado.


----------

